# Altruistic egg donation 'allowed' - What do you think?



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=515



> The UK's fertility regulator has announced that women not undergoing fertility treatment can donate their eggs to medical research.
> 
> The Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority said women would not be paid for "altruistic donation" but would be eligible for expenses.
> 
> ...


Do you think this will have any effect on the number of egg donors available? Will this 'harm' egg share/donation for those needing donor eggs to overcome infertility?

What do you think


----------



## Tillyp (Apr 26, 2005)

I may be wrong but I wouldve thought that this would affect the number of people donating eggs due to the fact they get paid for it.

Unless im being really cynical!


----------

